# What do people mean when they say "posted it on the Internet" (read before posting)?



## adinchrist (May 31, 2010)

Now, before you rip on me for asking the dumbest question ever, hear me out. I DO know what the Internet is. I'm on it right now. My question details something different...people will say about popular videos and such: "oh, it started out on their blog but then somebody posted it on the Internet" or "It started on ebaum's but then went viral and it's all over the Internet". What do those people mean? "The Internet" is a vast network of computers...you can't post something "on the Internet" as a stand-alone...can you? I'm just a little lost...I hope you can follow my thread here...I'll be adding additional details based on responses, so feel free to check back frequently.
-----------------------------
.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 31, 2010)

"Post on the internet" means they posted whatever media (picture, video, text) to a specific website that they failed to mention.

Usually when a video goes "viral" (which just means a sudden spike in popularity) the video had been posted on YouTube (arguably the most popular amateur video site), but not always -- there's also Break.com and Metacafe.com as well.

"All over the internet" probably means that the video, if posted to YouTube, has also been posted several other places, and many, many people have posted links to that video in their blogs or on their websites.  A lot of times, mainstream media outlets will catch wind and also reference the video and post a link.

The internet reduces us all down to our lowest common denominator -- meaning Ashton Kutcher and his tweeting is no more or less important that some 20-year-old from Podunk, USA posting videos on YouTube.  It gives everyone pretty much the same soapbox on which to stand and voice their opinion, and it's amazing what comes out of the woodwork when you give anyone and everyone the exact, same voice.


----------

